# Compra-venta > Compro >  compro dvd

## mago feroz

hola estoy interesado en un dvd titulado *ring on rope* si alguien lo tiene estaria dispuesto a comprarlo garcias

----------


## chuchenager

Te refieres al The Secrets of Ring on rope  :Confused:  Si no es asi ... puedes decir quien es el autor ??

----------


## mago feroz

es de la coleccion    world´s greatest maggic magicians

----------

